# Is This The Best Plan? Opinions Please



## Detones (3 Feb 2012)

Hopefully I will safe some people some of the leg work shopping around with this or perhaps some of you have a better option ....

So after a whopping and disgraceful 32% Increase in our premium on last year with Quinn I have shopped around and found what I think is the best plan available. Unfortunatly it is still with Quinn though. We were on Company Care plus. I am thinking of changing to Simply Health With Excess. I am covering myself my wife and a new baby. I have made the conscious decision to cover the baby. I have already weighed up all the arguments about children being treated in the same hospitals in an emergency etc. 

2 Adults 1 Child.

Cost of new plan €1931
Cost to renew Old Plan €2541
Saving €610
Our Renewal date 01/03/12


The new and old plan both covered a semi priv. room in a private hospital. But the new plan has a one off excess of up €125. There are also excess's to be paid on day case procedures in private and high tech hospitals. The Outpatient cover is nearly identical with the €1 excess. The difference I will get 50% back on expenses ( GP Visits, Dentist, Consultants) as apposed to 75%. 

Is their a better plan out there which the same hospital cover but also has Quinn’s favorable Outpatient expenses covered?

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## flossie (3 Feb 2012)

I recently renewed my cover with VHI, changing from First Plan Plus to PMI 25 11 and it has very good benefits, including the €1 excess. Covers most procedures, improved day to day expenses, outpatient cover etc. For an improved policy I ended up paying less money, about €60 i believe. However, given that I get more back for day to day claims that on my previous plan, and with reduced excess, overall I will have saved a fair bit.

Not sure on the Quinn policies, but if you go to www.hia.ie and go to the comparisons sections, you can select your current plan, and search for ALL comparable policies on the Irish health insurance market. Also lets you do side by side comparisons of a couple of plans.

Hope this helps,

Floss.


----------



## pj111 (13 Feb 2012)

I presume you are aware that children under 1 are free with Aviva all the time. All 3 insurers will be offering free kids on different plans later this week.


----------

